# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Codificadores Inkjet en ingenios azucareros

## Dinasti2

*Hola quería hablarles de uno de mis problemas que tenia con mis productos, ya que vendo materiales de termosucion y las etiquetas para los productos se desgastaban o no se veían y se veía mal la imagen de la empresa, por eso busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí ayuda de varios amigos para que me ayudaran, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Hasta que entre a una página web en donde me platicaban de los codificadores inkjet, los cuales hacen la mejor  impresión para tus productos y sin importar el tipo de ambiente que manejes. Si no saben cómo hacer una impresión de identificación de sus productos o de fecha  de caducidad vean la siguiente página, les ayudara mucho:* Codificadores Inkjet en ingenios azucareros | Industrial Cody MéxicoIndustrial Cody MéxicoTemas similares: codificadores Para Industrias Codificador inkjet sobre empaques de carne Artículo: Trabajadores azucareros de Pomalca anunciaron hoy el fin de su huelga Artículo: Azucareros de Tumán paralizan sus labores exigiendo mejoras laborales Artículo: Azucareros exigen salida de administraciones judiciales de las empresas

----------

